# RQ info on HSM (Hunting Shack) .45 FMJ



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Picked up a bunch at a gun show recently. Reloads, 230 grain FMJ, mixed cases. Just put 50 rounds downrange. Out of the 50, two felt unusually light. I stopped and inspected the barrel before proceeding, no squibs, so the bullets got out of the barrel.

Anybody else shoot this stuff? If so, ever have any squibs or light loads?

Thanks.


----------

